# Arrow weight



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff Lobbestael said:


> Well, I don't Own a chronograph, I shot it threw the chronograph at the bow shop I frequent. - is their chronograph out of calibration??


If you shot it with that 690 grain arrow their Chronograph is either setup incorrectly or broken


----------

